

Mint.com lost my data - digitalmerc
http://www.kasimer.com/mint-com-lost-my-data/

======
pixeloution
So you're saying ... you didn't bother to read before deleting your own data,
and that's somehow someone else's fault?

------
SethKinast
"...including transaction data and historical information."

I don't know how much more clear that can be.

------
bgeorgescu
So now it's a problem that a product behaves in exactly the way it's
described?

